# I want to go to a free party



## Lost Zoot (Aug 30, 2006)

Where the hell are they to?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 30, 2006)

Make some friends and get yourself invited!


----------



## Iam (Aug 30, 2006)

Will there be cake?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 30, 2006)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Make some friends and get yourself invited!



I cant be bothered. 


lemon drizzle


so i hear


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, you are SO not going to be fun to have at a party (even with cake) if you can't be bothered to make friends, are you?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 30, 2006)

Argh the very thought of making an effort at this time of night! And not being pissed. I'm usally better  I hope....  i really want that cake


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 30, 2006)

you have to bid for free parties on ebay nowadays, nothings free anymore


----------



## boohoo (Aug 30, 2006)

www.buttondowndisco.com

my favourite freebie ( well it's free before 10) after Offline, of course...


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 5, 2006)

SouthWest Underground:

http://iloveswu.com/portal/index.php

Most of the posting is a bit, ahem, young for me, but the party announcements are always good to keep an eye on.

ETA: getting a bit late in the season now mind


----------



## Supine (Sep 11, 2006)

<bleep!> soundsystem party on the 30th September. I can't help with the phone number though.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 11, 2006)

please remove their name mate, i know them and wouldn't want them or any crew done for 'advertising', as i'm sure would u


----------



## Yetman (Sep 12, 2006)

There was apparently a free part last Sat - near central Bristol, I couldnt go cos I was with mrses 'restaurant type' mates


----------



## Supine (Sep 12, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> please remove their name mate, i know them and wouldn't want them or any crew done for 'advertising', as i'm sure would u



No edit button. Yikes, will pm a mod.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Sep 12, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> There was apparently a free part last Sat - near central Bristol, I couldnt go cos I was with mrses 'restaurant type' mates




there's like 6 every weekend  but my friends who were going to take me are iether traviling the world or i'm sort of seeing their ex boyfriend so...being unemplyed and not at college i find it hard to strike up conversation with a random who looks like they might know where fun things happen. 

anyway, summers nearly over now anyway.


----------



## user47632 (Sep 13, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> there's like 6 every weekend  but my friends who were going to take me are iether traviling the world or i'm sort of seeing their ex boyfriend so...being unemplyed and not at college i find it hard to strike up conversation with a random who looks like they might know where fun things happen.
> 
> anyway, summers nearly over now anyway.


I'm pretty sure there were two in Bristol last weekend. And not dependant on good weather either.

I'm sort of in the same situation as you. I need to go to a free party, but all my mates are away and I have no transport. Also I have no money


----------



## Chemical needs (Oct 13, 2006)

I do to  with some proper techno.  The last one only had hip hop. HIP FUCKING HOP


----------



## oooomegrapes (Oct 19, 2006)

am fucking skint and live in the SW, and need to really give it some.........so anyone who knows anything, prey tell! please! pm or otherwise!!!!!!


----------

